# iTunes 11.0.2 erreur -42110



## Jack82 (21 Février 2013)

Bonjour
j'ai accepté la mise à jour d'iTunes vers la version 11.0.2 et lorsque je le lance, une fenêtre indique "une erreur inconnue s'est produite (-42110).
Que dois-je faire, iTunes est bloqué.

Merci pour vos futurs conseils


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2013)

Bonjour PCiste. 
Jette un oeil par là ====> http://support.apple.com/kb/ts1597?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Jack82 (21 Février 2013)

Merci pour les conseils.
L'erreur a disparu au lancement de iTunes, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre 8 appli à jours.
Je considère que mon pb est résolu

Merci encore


----------

